# Solved: Replacing a Car Stereo In a '95 Nissan?



## tjb (Jan 1, 2007)

I just bought a 1995 Nissan Pickup. Can I take pocket from underneath the radio to fit a "2 din" radio like this one? 
2 Din Radio


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, that is a double-DIN opening in your dash. The only concern is whether the location will be deep enough for the deck you're looking at.

According to crutchfield.com, your truck should have 7-3/8" of depth available, and according to the JC Whitney link you provided, that deck should fit a "Nissan Pickup"...

Now you'll want to get the relevant wiring harness to make the installation easier: http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=103000&i=120707550&tp=2977


----------



## tjb (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks, now I know that a 2 Din radio will fit. Will that harness work for any stereo that I get?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, it should work for almost any stereo on the market.

Car audio uses a pretty standardized set of color codes: yellow for constant power, red for switched power, black for ground, blue for remote trigger (amp/power-antenna turn-on). Speaker pairs are typically grey for right-front, white for left-front, green for left-rear, purple for right-rear, with the black-striped wire being negative. 

There are a few minor variations on the theme, but that will cover 99% of the decks on the market, and pretty much all the harnesses. So you just match up the colors on the harness to the colors on the deck, and you can just plug the deck into your car's factory wiring.


----------



## tjb (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool! Thanks :up:


----------

